# Visitors Visa to Work Visa



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

Is it possible to come to newzealand as a tourist and convert that visa to work visa


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Searching for work in NZ on a visitor visa was a breach of the conditions up until the past 5 years or so when it was written in to policy that it was allowed, although it wasn't widely advertised by Immigration for obvious reasons. It was possible to gain a temporary work visa pre-covid whilst in NZ as a visitor so long as you had sufficient time to get through visa processing. Not sure if anything has changed post-covid.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Talking to a company is OK, but if try to work while on a tourist visa, you will be deported. See link

Another link

In 2020, Immigration New Zealand (INZ) General Manager Verification and Compliance, Stephen Vaughan, says the prosecution is the result of an investigation...​​“Following an investigation and site visit, INZ discovered four people working illegally for the business. Two were on visitor visas, and the other two were unlawfully in the country.​​“Immigration laws are clear. People on visitor visas are not entitled to work in New Zealand, and people wanting to work here must hold a work visa. It is illegal for employers to breach these rules.”​
and in 2021

The prosecution centres on two migrant workers located at a Tamaki building site on 27 April who were working in breach of their visa conditions.​​A company director faces two charges under Section 343(1)(a) of the Immigration Act for aiding and abetting the workers to be employed in breach of their visa conditions. The penalty for such an offence is a prison term of up to seven years, a fine not exceeding $100,000, or both.​​The employer company also faces two charges under Section 350(1)(a) of the Immigration Act for allowing a person to work knowing they are not entitled to do so. If convicted, an offender can be fined up to $50,000.​​Acting Deputy Head of Immigration, Stephen Vaughan, says the charges reflect the gravity of the offending.​​“It is not acceptable for employers to flout immigration laws in this way, and these charges show this type of offending won’t be tolerated”, Stephen Vaughan says.​
Some have tried to use their seasonal work visa to work as permanent visas. This is a breach. Immigration last month fined a company doing just that.

Regarding a student visa, you're allowed a certain amount. This is a somewhat preferred way to transition. See link


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

ok I get it ,so if you are on a visitors visa you are allowed to apply for work and go to interviews, however you are not allowed to work.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

You can can apply, but you have be truthful about your status.

Best way to get started is send your CV to various recruiting firms before you touch down, and arrange for meetings.

Trademe.co.nz and Seek.co.nz will give you plenty of ads.

I'd recommend the first sentence of your CV is "I'll be arriving in New Zealand on ... I'm looking for work sponsorship"


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

thanks a lot for the help.Im just wondering if its possible to apply for November.I might want to try that option not sure if its open for applications


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

To get a visitors visa, your timing is good. The border just literally opened up.


----------

